
Show HN: Processing on the Raspberry Pi - gohai
https://github.com/processing/processing/wiki/Raspberry-Pi
======
gohai
3D graphics and a board-agnostic Hardware I/O library that just talks to
mainline kernel interfaces was the hard part.

Adafruit did a video hinting at what this could be used for:
[https://learn.adafruit.com/processing-on-the-raspberry-pi-
an...](https://learn.adafruit.com/processing-on-the-raspberry-pi-and-
pitft/overview)

Your comments and suggestions are welcome.

